# How to use FlashGet in Mozilla Firefox..?



## sivaram77 (Oct 17, 2005)

*

how can i use "FlashGet download manager" in "Mozilla Firefox" 
plzzzz...! help me.,

*


----------



## planetcall (Oct 17, 2005)

Why do you use bold letters? It appears u are shouting. Please refrain from these practices else your post will not be entertained.
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v411/hells/lala.gif

You may visit *addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&id=220  to find your answer.

And yes you could have solved your problem easily if you could use Google. This way you will acquire more knowledge.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 18, 2005)

download the "*Flashgot*" plugin .... u should be able to use any kind of download manager .....


----------



## sivaram77 (Oct 18, 2005)

*To Planetcall*

Mr Planetcall.....

        There is NO RULE in the Forum about BOLD Letters...I think u have a problem in your System Speakers which automatically shouting by seeing the BOLD LETTERS.


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 18, 2005)

Download the Flashgot plugin from firefox extensions site.


----------



## planetcall (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: To Planetcall*



			
				sivaram77 said:
			
		

> Mr Planetcall.....
> 
> There is NO RULE in the Forum about BOLD Letters...I think u have a problem in your System Speakers which automatically shouting by seeing the BOLD LETTERS.



Buddy its not about the written rules but its more about etiquette and manners. And certainly I do not have any problem with my speakers but I do mind people who do not even care to say thanks to those who help them.

*www.onlinekosten.de/forum/images/smilies/doof.gif


----------



## sivaram77 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Latest FORUM RULES by Planetcall...*

Latest FORUM RULES by Planetcall...

RULE # 1 : There are some more rules which is not appearing in FORUM-RULES page...(i mean they were appearing only  on the Planercall's ultra/nano/X-ray/Vibrating Monitor).

RULE # 2 : If you use the BOLD letters in your topic/reply.,that means u are the person who does not know the etiquette and manners in your TECH-LIFE...,

RULE # 3 : REMOVE the Button for BOLD-LETTER, in the FORUM's topic/reply Page....and 

RULE # 4 : Wait and see, keep reading the *Planetcall's messages for MORE RULES*


----------



## selva1966 (Oct 19, 2005)

@sivaram77

You have still not said anything about downloading with FlashGet? Whether you have installed flashgot and FlashGet is working properly as suggested first by Planetcall and other members. 

These thinks are more important in this forum than going off topic.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 22, 2005)

use the flashgot plugin available at firefox's web


----------



## choudang (Oct 22, 2005)

*JUST DOWNLOAD THE PLUGIN*


----------



## selva1966 (Oct 23, 2005)

planetcall said:
			
		

> Why do you use bold letters? It appears u are shouting. Please refrain from these practices else your post will not be entertained.
> *img.photobucket.com/albums/v411/hells/lala.gif


But what you are doing? See your post here 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30624

Please do not preach to others which you are not practising.


----------



## planetcall (Oct 23, 2005)

Offtopic:
There is a difference between asking question and emphasizing article heading. If you ask something you should try being more polite. Nevermind, Even if it was just a friendly suggestion given in the good spirit of a healhy community, I am sorry it all started and I take all my suggestions back. I guess this puts end to this thread. Goodluck.


----------



## ancutaandrei (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi folks

Isn't flashget working anymore for rapidshare.com ? I only download the "index.html" file... Same settings - same procedure worked for me a few days ago?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 8, 2007)

planetcall is pretty mean!

no offence

how do u get the avatars?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 8, 2007)

^^ dude (or dudie)  but he was mean about 4 months ago... y r u telling ujs now???


----------



## spironox (Jul 9, 2007)

and the argument continues i guess .. (smoke) did i make any offenses by smoking in the forum for mor details see my avtars caption ...booting nicotine ...ahhhh


----------



## Garbage (Jul 9, 2007)

a bit off-topic but..

@sivaram77
I think u should appreciate the people who helps you & follow (N)etiquettes.

U never got rules about (N)etiquettes. U learn them !!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2007)

^wowow!u just replied to a post @2005


----------



## Garbage (Jul 9, 2007)

^^^ ohhh SORRY !!

I didn't read the date !!

Actually I was just going thru board & I read this thread. I thought It's new. But it isn't !!

BTW, thanks prakash. I'll read dates now onwards....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 10, 2007)

plz search before u post


----------



## spironox (Jul 11, 2007)

no more activity huh i thought its going to be a war out here hahah 

any how install the plug ins and restart Firefox and then surf around and don't forget to configure the plug in for better custom results


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 12, 2007)

u can install a plugin called flashgot from firefox extensions page


----------



## yman (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes it's true,but it works very well for me the new version of Flashget


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 11, 2008)

^^
DUDE! That is a thread from 2005! Don't you realize?LOL


----------



## rkvic19 (Sep 11, 2008)

yman said:


> Yes it's true,but it works very well for me the new version of Flashget


lol ... that's what I call digging a grave! I can't seem to stop laughing at this guy... no offense!


----------



## -_- Macs Suck -_- (Sep 12, 2008)

sivaram77 said:


> *how can i use "FlashGet download manager" in "Mozilla Firefox" *
> *plzzzz...! help me.,*


 
I may be a bit late, but then again, this is an old question. Just DL Flashgot, it's a plug-in you can get from Mozilla's website for add-ons.

Personally, I suggest using either WinGet or ReGet - their benefits are superior to the rather simplistic FlashGet!! (Well, winget is not so great, but it is fast!)
(ReGet has more features than FlashGet)

I quote this from a techie at another forum I happened to visit - 

_I also suggest Flashgot. It works with almost all download managers. It's an Add-on for Firefox not for Flashget. Personally I prefer ReGet to FlashGet though. Though it might be a little bit difficult to use but if you are used to it, it'll be greater than Flashget. _


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 12, 2008)

WTF people! Mods! CLOSE this thread....
(offtopic)
@ Macs Sucks, the username is very rude. So change it. Doesn't help when my username says "Linux Sucks".


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 12, 2008)

the start of this thread seemed like a regular war zone!!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 12, 2008)

This is the second time this thread has been bumped 
MODS??? WHR ART THOU?


----------



## Garbage (Sep 12, 2008)

BTW, I'm not who bumped thread for first time...
It's ancutaandrei who bumped it !!


----------



## pietretief (Feb 10, 2010)

ancutaandrei said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Isn't flashget working anymore for rapidshare.com ? I only download the "index.html" file... Same settings - same procedure worked for me a few days ago?



Do you have flasget work with rapidshare again?

IT DOES NOT WORK IN MY PC


----------



## mybbuser (Feb 10, 2010)

Download the plugin Flashgot for firefox.

I rapidshare flashgot plugin to flashgot on rapidshare lol


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 28, 2010)

omg hahahahahahahaha someone srsly needs to close this thread. i still remember this was my first post on this forum


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 28, 2010)

Thou shall not bump prehistoric threads. 
   - Modbook 13:16


----------

